
RhodeCode Launched the Developer Program for Open Source Contributors - raiso-lo
https://rhodecode.com/blog/115/launching-the-developer-program-for-open-source-contributors
======
raiso-lo
RhodeCode launched the developer program for the open source contributors of
it's RhodeCode CE (Community Edition, AGPLv3). They even have "badges of
power" (developers who contribute code get rights to moderate discussions on
the Community Portal).

